# Canadian Bay Vic 17/09/06



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Went in search of pinkies on the inshore reefs again at first light. Peddled out in calm water with a light Easterly breeze. Prime setting to be out on the water but a bit still for good fishing. Caught a dozen undersized pinkies and a few red mullet all returned to be caught one day by Poddy. Lot of sea gulls (power boaties) this morning too all wanting to stick close to the kayak fisherman. Wont be long till the boat ramps are clogged when the snapper arrive.

Comming home was like looking into and aquarium. The water is crystal clear again and I got to watch a school of good sized salmon burst out from the shore and under the yak as I hit the beach. They were in a big hurry, no time to offer em a nice Gulp. Cant wait for a change in the weather and some S/W blows to stir up the bottom.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Good report scott - nice to pick up a few fish if not a feed. That red mullet looks like its eaten too many of the glow gulps lately! :wink:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice outing Scott and what colours in the red mullet.

Your comment on the snapper arrival is interesting too as the snapper leave here [in quantity] from now as our sea temp warms, although always the odd one all year; it's a big country we live in mate.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Greta report Scott. 
I was thinking of you guys as i was going over the westagate at about 8 oclock on my way to wavey. The weather was just perfect.

I reckon the baoties are workin out the yaks boys arent out there for nothing so are tacking on to the group.

Have you ever fished up the creek that goes to the right of the boat ramp at frankton at all???


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Well done Scott


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hobie Vic said:


> Cant wait for a change in the weather and some S/W blows to stir up the bottom.


I know there is the saying in PPB that the fish bite least with a wind from the east. Up until recently I hadn't really formed an opinion. I now save all the wind observations for the day in my fishing diary.

Well done anyway.

Regards
Grant


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVZvb2QAABhfgAASUKEACAAiHAA//96gIACUDVPQJtGpPU9qgNMGKEU8TJAGIA0eoAgCqYMcZM6cu53MdL1I6NqmdMbYvTElRICAjC8ghivSaTWOr+VZUoxLIhbYG0T9tFxYcqHM1bLD/xWKpSQko+a10OCX8KcJApyRzKbdUyjm2Gbzt37GAjCBXdh4P+LuSKcKEgrN7eyA


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Pete. The creek has bream in it and eels. Its probably worth a shot one day but I'd rather head out in the open.

Grant. I'm with you on the weather. South West is best and the bigger the better. Just need good wet weather wear, which thanks to my sailing habits I have it in droves. Soon I'll start working the 16m line out wide trolling HBs, on the best days most of the seagulls will stay home.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## woody (Aug 15, 2006)

Sorry I couldn't make it Scott - the ones I got onto were all red! All over the 'legal limit' too (.05 that is) Not many pinkies in the Yarra Valley except for the odd Rose.

Maybe next time?


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Funny the ole sayings arent they. When i used to fish in my boat the only way i could get a good drift patern going was with a wind from the east and always did very well.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

PeterJ said:


> Funny the ole sayings arent they. When i used to fish in my boat the only way i could get a good drift patern going was with a wind from the east and always did very well.


Hi Peter, I should have added that this saying relates to snapper on the eastern side of the bay.

Do you think that it would be the opposite for your side of the bay ? Would it apply to flatties at all ?


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah , ive heard that saying ever since i can remember, east- least , west - best, north - fish don't come forth, south - bait blows into the fishes mouth.

I reckon it's all a load of crap myself, but we all know the snapper like a bit of cover and thats what choppy water gives them.

If the wind is blowing "off shore" depending on what side of the bay you are on it will be smooth somewhere, they go and hide then.

So yeah i guess in a way it's true.

Ive not noticed flatty going off the bite due to the wind direction only the lack of it, not helping the lure to bounce across the bottom.


----------

